# Post pictures of your Hedgie with a toy



## PJM

Please post your favorite pictures of your hedgehog with a toy. Here's mine to get it started. We have only had Cholla for a little over a month now, so I haven't gotten too many pictures yet. 
















I love how it looks like he's popping out! He doesn't know how to pose yet, but we're working on it! 
Now it's your turn!


----------



## hedgielover

One of my favourite pictures. He walks all around the playpen with his on his back.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

hedgielover said:


> One of my favourite pictures. He walks all around the playpen with his on his back.


I have the same bowls for my hedgie!
Dollarama?


----------



## hedgielover

Yes dollarama rocks!


----------



## PJM

hedgielover said:


>


I think your hedgie secretly wants to be a turtle! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi sleeping in his burrow bag. It's a home made snuggle sack that we stuffed with leftover fleece strips and my t-shirt. I know you can't see the bag and stuff here, but his face is just so cute that I had to zoom in!


----------



## Kalandra

Here is one of my first hedgehogs,Turtle. He used to kick this ball around. I called this image "soccer hedgie".


----------



## Nancy

Some of my favourite pictures are of Miki as a baby when she first met a golf ball.

[attachment=0:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 1.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]
[attachment=2:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 3.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]
[attachment=1:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 2.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]
[attachment=3:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 4.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]
[attachment=4:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 5.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]
She tried walking over it and her legs weren't quite long enough and she got stuck. :lol:

[attachment=5:2w2ljv5n]Miki & the golf ball 6.jpg[/attachment:2w2ljv5n]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Nancy, the third picture is adorable :lol: Miki looks like he's smiling!


----------



## fracturedcircle

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 715764565/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 720057588/


----------



## PJM

Yay!! I love them all! Thanks so much for contributing your pictures, I could just look at them all day! And Nancy, the 3rd one is my favorite too.


----------



## Nancy

I think she was smiling. She was so proud of herself that she found a new toy.


----------



## lane_m

I love this picture because Charlotte looks like Godzilla  
[attachment=0:1hc0dfll]lunapic_127725322820174_2.jpg[/attachment:1hc0dfll]


----------



## Sela

Ohnoes, it's Pigzilla! Head for the hills!


----------



## lane_m

Sela said:


> Ohnoes, it's Pigzilla! Head for the hills!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bangeranggg

hahaha your godzilla reference made me chuckle! That is such a cute photo!
All in all this thread is great! Everyone's hedgies are beautiful.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Pigzilla, you say? >.>


----------



## Sela

I had to stifle my laughter when I saw that pic. << Don't want to wake up the parents. Silly little hedgie, eat all those mealies and you'll upset your tummy!

...That reminds me, I totally should have given Loki mealies today. >> I'd do it now, but the mealie keeper is in my parents' room...oh dear.


----------



## nationofamanda

GIANT HEDGEHOG! OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

lulabelle poses, peach does not. all of these are of my lula as a result. peach prefers snuggles, and not modeling. she runs away everytime!


----------



## Sela

Lula is GORGEOUS. I want to steal her. >> I won't, because that would make you sad, and my parents would murder me, but I want to. <3


----------



## nationofamanda

thank you. she came to me really overweight (both my girls are t'weeds) and i'm so proud of her progress...peach is a sweetie too, just camera shy!


----------



## starby

Apparently, Wimbley isn't a big fan of his frog toy...


----------



## Sela

Wimbley is totally wearing the 'Notimpressedplz' face. Too cute. He's a very nice colour, too, I love him. <3


----------



## LizardGirl

Ohmigoodness, where did you get that gigantic pink hedgie? WANT. :lol: 

I love all the toy pics! I'll have to convince Inky to play with something so I can get pics.


----------



## Nancy

LizardGirl said:


> Ohmigoodness, where did you get that gigantic pink hedgie? WANT. :lol:


I have to have one too!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Herisson

Nancy said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmigoodness, where did you get that gigantic pink hedgie? WANT. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have one too!!!!!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

I got mine at Target in the kids section, next to the Webkins. It's soft too.


----------



## Nancy

Dang, no Targets in Canada. They always have such awesome hedgie things.


----------



## PJM

LizardGirl said:


> I love all the toy pics! I'll have to convince Inky to play with something so I can get pics.


Cholla doesn't play - that I have seen. So I just keep taking pictures of him NEXT to stuff. :roll: Oh well.
Here's our most recent.








"We both got our tips frosted Ma!"


----------



## Lilysmommy

PJM said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the toy pics! I'll have to convince Inky to play with something so I can get pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Cholla doesn't play - that I have seen. So I just keep taking pictures of him NEXT to stuff. :roll: Oh well.
> Here's our most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We both got our tips frosted Ma!"
Click to expand...

I think I have that same stuffed hedgie! I got mine from the Brookfield Zoo gift store in Chicago.  That's an adorable picture! And they do look a lot alike! :lol:


----------



## EryBee

I have a collection of stuffed hedgies (one week while I was away at school my mom inexplicable started sending me little stuffed animal hedgehogs) and I keep meaning to take a picture of Phinneus hiding among them all. He's about their size, too.


----------



## LizardGirl

Just went and bought the big pink hedgie at Target today.  Also picked up Ty's new beanie baby hedgie, it is *adorable*.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Sweetie doesn't play either, so this is another pic of him next to a toy:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/


----------



## LizardGirl

Hahaha, that is an adorable picture! Sweetie looks so relaxed and friendly, minus the creeped out expression. :lol:

Inky rarely plays with toys, but for a photoshoot today he miraculously decided to go tubing! Might make a separate thread for those pics though.

Here are a few of him next to the new stuffies I bought today, in a new glass I got today (love thrift stores), and one outside since it is kind of toys, or well playing... he was playing in the cottonwood fluff.


----------



## Herisson

Inky is beyond cute! Love the teeth!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Third one is amazing omg hahaahahaha too cute/funny


----------



## PJM

#1 - Love the stuffed hedgie! Love Inky's expression!
#2 - Love the tongue!
#3 - Looks like he wants to "Pump...you...up!"
#4 - That looks like it would be SO CUTE to watch! Wish Cholla would play with his TP tube.
#5 - Adorable!
I love, love, love the pictures LG!


----------



## Alastrina

WOW LG, those pictures are amazing! I'd buy them in a heartbeat if they were stock photos ^_^


----------



## Nancy

OH NO, another Ty beanie hedgie that I won't be able to get because they don't sell Ty anywhere here anymore.  :evil: I still don't have the valentine Ty hedgie Smitten.  

Inky is adorable and great pictures.


----------



## LizardGirl

Thanks everyone! 

Nancy, not to fear! Check eBay! They have them for like $7 USD +shipping, it's free for US, but not sure about Canada.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ty-Beanie-Baby-Pric ... 0903e#shId


----------



## Sela

Oh my gawd Inky is too cute for words! He seems all comfy in that glass, I wish Quillpig would hold still like that long enough for me to weigh her.


----------

